# Blackpowder rifles



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Some of the traditional muzzleloader people are real persnickity and snobbish when you mention breechloaders or underhammer rifles or heaven forbid... inline rifles. I don't like inlines either but dang! It's not a reason to argue or start a war. Just to be different and more effective to boot I'd like to build a blackpowder flintlock underhammer breechloading bullet rifle that really kicks butt. It would sure raise some eyebrows that's for sure. If anyone would start a war over it I'd have confidence in my choice of firearm. I have no idea if it's possible but it sounds cool. LOL

:-?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Hmmm...a


> blackpowder flintlock underhammer breechloading bullet rifle


Never mind the other issues, just how are you going to keep the priming powder in the flash pan?

Jim


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Well, that was accomplished in the mid 1700's. Here are a couple of more modern projects. You can fire a flintlock rifle upside down too by the way.

http://underhammers.blogspot.com/2009/0 ... istol.html

http://www.ctmuzzleloaders.com/ctml_exp ... echml.html


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

> You can fire a flintlock rifle upside down too by the way.


Can you really? Who'da thunk?
I'll have to give it a try.
Pete


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well bluesman you will not find me complaining about any of them. If it shoots I like it. I have traditional and an inline. I'll tell you what, inline only gives the advantage of ignition, but has nothing much over the underhammer. Most of the people who think they are like a modern rifle don't understand that it's the advanced projectiles many use in the inline that make them more efficient, not the rifle themselves. A sabot in a caplock sidehammer with the correct twist will shot about the same.

One thought about the underhammer flintlock. I don't think I like the direction that flash hole would be pointed. I think it would only be a matter of time until that blast took some meat off your forearm. I can see where you could keep your hands away from the flash on a handgun, but holding that rifle forearm, I think, would put you in harms way. Not to mention the dirt your going to get in your face if you shoot this thing prone.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

I never thought of that. Hmmmm, I reckon a flash guard would help some.
If that would'nt work out, then what the heck... make it a breechloading inline percussion rifle similar to the target rifle in the link below. A problem with a fast twist flintlock bullet rifle would be pressure loss through the venthole but that could be solved with more powder and a longer barrel. I did see the Pedersoli early american flintlock Jaeger rifle and it has a 1:24 twist rate barrel. I was thinking of a faster twist. I guess it doesn't really matter. I'm daydreaming anyway. Oh, gotta have a (traditional) scope with it too! And a hunter's star inlay with baroque carving throughout and a sliding wooden patchbox and a horn nosecap just for good measure. LOL
:-? 
The picture is at the top

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?p=4603782

I'm not serious. I'm just blowing smoke. Actually I think I'd prefer a .54 caliber roundball rifle. Looked for the rules. Hope it's ok to post that link.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Looked for the rules. Hope it's ok to post that link.


No problem, it's not your link, and your not pushing a product without paying for an add.

Ya, I like to dream too. It's all a matter of priorities. I like everything, but right now I would like a flintlock. No worry about primers or caps, and a person can make black powder.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

> right now I would like a flintlock. No worry about primers or caps, and a person can make black powder.


They are addicting. It wasn't long after I picked up a GPR that I found myself ordering a 20 ga. flintlock fowler, and then, of course, I had to have a pistol.
And then there was a smoothbore barrel for the GPR (28 ga.), followed by a little (15" barrel) 14 ga. blunderbuss. 
I have frequently had the thought "maybe I'll just shoot flint guns and get rid of everything else." I've not done that...yet.
Made a pound of BP last week - still working on granulation.
Pete


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

A double barreled rifle makes the most sense to me but there arent many to choose from. They would be very hard to make because the barrels need regulated. There are muzzleloaders here but I liked the sporterized kammerladers. They are underhammer percussion breechloaders. It's just an interesting antique to look at so don't run me off. These use simple paper cartridges like the sharps rifles do.

:roll:

http://www.geocities.com/h_larsen_patent/4.html


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

http://geocities.com/trondwikborg/M1860.html 
http://www.svartkrutt.net/kammerpatrkule.jpg 





I have grown fond of these early breechloaders. I dont own one but would like to maybe make a similar sporting rifle with my own specs. The 1860 army had Whitworth like rifling in .48 caliber. The early models used roundballs.


----------

